# Canadian Insurance



## Angela (Feb 19, 2010)

I apologize if this topic has come up before.  I have sold a few bars, mostly to friends.  Do I need insurance since I am so small or can I wait till my business sells more.  Can I get insurance from my homeowners insurance?  I live in Ontario Canada.  Thanks in advance for your input


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2010)

get insurance, you do not want to be sued or liable I went through my broker for my business insurance.
you also have to fill out forms for health Canada ( in case you did not know).


----------



## Lindy (Mar 11, 2010)

Angela sorry for the late reply.  In Canada you don't HAVE to have insurance to sell soap, however it is a really good idea.  Your homeowners insurance is not going to cover it because of the liability inherent to soap and "cosmetics" which is what soap is legislated under.  I have mine through The Co-Operators and I found them to be the best price plus they accept monthly payments....

Hope that helps


----------



## green-tangerine (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi there! I called around quite  a bit and not many seemed to understand what I was talking about , or they wanted nothing to do with it. I found  crafters insurance through the craft guild. The company is Nacora I believe its called. I think its around $600.
 You will find as well some shows require you to have it as well. It gives you piece of mind too.
Angela ( same as you!! lol)


----------



## Angela (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your reply.  I found out something last week, from Susan at Saffire Blue.  She said we will be able to get insurance through the soapmakers guild soon.  I sent them an email to see if it's true and if so when.  I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Angela - the Guild is working on it but haven't succeeded yet.....  as a member I've been watching this closely..... and will continue to do so.


----------



## Angela (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Lindy, I'm not a memeber of the Guild but am looking into it.  Do you find it very beneficial to be a member?  I'd love to hear about your experience.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 16, 2010)

As a Canadian the biggest benefits are the hidden ones.  As a business I find it add legitimacy in the eyes of prospective customers, especially wholesale.  Should they manage to get insurance for Canadians then that could be quite valuable too, depending on the cost.  What I've found here in Canada is there aren't a lot of companies that are willing to insure us and those that are can be silly expensive.  You also need to know that if you are selling your product without the liability insurance, you are risking your house insurance.

As for the Guild I personally am not seeing a lot of benefits, but it is probably one of those things that the more you put into it, the more you'll get out..... kwim?


----------



## pink-north (Apr 5, 2010)

Angela said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for your reply.  I found out something last week, from Susan at Saffire Blue.  She said we will be able to get insurance through the soapmakers guild soon.  I sent them an email to see if it's true and if so when.  I'll keep you all posted.



Hi Angela, I got a tip on insurance from "Creations of Eden". Not a bad price.


----------



## Angela (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Pink North, I will certainly check into that one.


----------



## pink-north (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Andrea,

I'll try to save you some time. The broker I'm with is Kim Libenstein of Canfinse Group in Toronto. The number is (416)667-9177. I'm sure *he* won't mind me giving out his information. 

Hope that helps.

Pink


----------



## Angela (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks Pink, I'll give him a call on Monday.  Do you mind if I ask what the rates are?


----------

